# Here's another sign (& shop)



## woodwish (Apr 15, 2005)

OK, Woodbutcher posted a picture of his sign so I though I would do the same-








My daughter made it for me in school last year.  It has a cross on it because my new shop looks more like country church than a shop, and I do truly feel closer to God in there than most other places.







This is my new lathe I picked up in January.  I will admit that I was turning bottle stoppers tonight instead of pens so it has the chuck on it instead of a pen mandrel.  I also left the chips there instead of making it all clean, although I did vacumn up before I came back in the house 







And one last shot of the whole shop.  Since the last shop photos I finished the DC system, compressed air, and accumulated more junk.  Sorry it's not messier since most of you prefer dusty shops but it's just my habit to clean it regularly []


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2005)

I suppose I cna find it in me to forgive the first appearance of being clean. but only because upon closer inspection it is not completely sterilized. But painted cabinets. I don't know I think you stepping over the line there.
actually this looks very close to what I am planning to build. what are the demansions?
very sharp looking shop hope I can keep mine looking this good.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 16, 2005)

I do a lot of praying in my shop too, especially when drilling dymondwood.
Shop looks great, as does the sign.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 16, 2005)

Great sign! I'd ask my daughter to make me one in school but she's studying to be a pastry chef so the sign wouldn't last very long! Nice looking shop too.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 16, 2005)

Great looking sign Ray, has a nice ora about it.
I would kill to have cabniet space like that. You have more
drawers than I have turning chisels []

Woodbutcher, just what we need, more pastry chefs & less teachers, this way we could all be 500lbs and happy [] OOPS, don't let Thumbs see this, he'll steel my donut []

Great looking shop []


----------



## wpenm (Apr 16, 2005)

Great looking shop and I like the sign also.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Apr 16, 2005)

Woodwish, I may have to recruit you to help me organize MY shop.  Looks great.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Apr 16, 2005)

The sign is neat Ray, Would love to have mine that organized and all those cupboards and drawers!  Beautiful shop!


----------



## rtjw (Apr 16, 2005)

good looking shop.


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 16, 2005)

Great looking shop, Wish!
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Aside to Anthony: If I have to come out there, it won't be for your donut! Your pens, maybe, but not your donut! Ha! What did you think?
Now stop trying to start something up,again! 'Cause I have a nice real HardWood ruler here!


----------



## Mudder (Apr 16, 2005)

[}] DANGER WILL ROBINSON! [}]

Now that shop is just too clean. I'll bet it's a digital touch up to remove all the sawdust [] 

That is a very nice shop and a treasure of a sign.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 18, 2005)

Wish I was as organized. Place for everything. Maybe I'll get there someday. Very nice layout.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 18, 2005)

"Place for everything."
Everything in my shop has a place....where I set it down is its place. My problem is that I don't always remember where those places are!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, what a shop.  Perhaps this is what heaven will look like!


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 18, 2005)

Very nice shop Ray. Real nice storage.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 18, 2005)

I jut wished I had this much space to get dirty. LOL.  I know you are very proud of your daughter.  Keep praying it works.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 20, 2005)

Now I suffer from SHOP-ENVY!!!

very nice!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree with Michael...VERY nice shop!  I especially like the organizer above the lathe; neat concept!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the drawer cabinets... I need stuff like that... and the space to put them!


----------



## hobby_dale (May 13, 2005)

I have to say that the drawers under the lathe are very nice, not to mention that they match all around the shop!  Good use of space.


----------

